# Loach Identification Please.



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, I know I've posted this before, and I thought I had come to resolve the fact that my loach is a Peppered Loach. He REALLY doesn't look like one to me. I've seen all types and he doesn't have that 'peppered' look to him. He's very GREEN on top. And right behind his gills it's red/pinkish. His under belly is sort of light green. I don't think he's a weather loach either, he doesn't look like either of them at all. It's so very confusing I dislike it alot lol. Please take a GOOD look at the pictures, like I said he is very green on top and has no sort of spots on him. Please if you think you know what kind of loach he is link a picture of it so I can tell you my own opinion. Please don't delete this since I've posted it before. This is just really bugging me, since I don't know how big he'll get! I'm sorry some of the pictures are blurred but this is the best I can do. Thank you for your help! !!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty11.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty6.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/BlackArchAngel/Morty.jpg


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, I can't tell anything from the photos, they're too blurry.

Judging from the shape and length, though, you might have a rope/reed fish...

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_reed.php

Maybe, maybe not...

-Flynn


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think so because he has the whiskers like a Loach.


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

What about a dojo loach???


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a black kuhli loach. But it is hard to tell from the blurry pics.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

OMG! SIMPTE I LOVE YOU!!! Lol. I need to go beat the people @ RBC's Pets (Jack's Aquarium) and tell them I'm a Black Kuhli Loach. Thank you SO SO SO much! And once again I'm sorry for the blurry pics!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help out.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

You did, alot lol. Now I know he'll only get 3'' long so I don't have to worry about me stunting him. ! Thanks again Simpte! You're so helpful !


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Someones got a fan lol


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I had no idea from the pics. to me it actually looked like a caecilian lol.

http://www.fish2u.com/blackuhloac.html

yup looks like a black kuhli loach.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Doh!

I should have noticed that he was beside a dwarf gourami in that first shot... I was thinking he was much bigger than that...

-Flynn


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Lol It's ok heehee. Yeah the loach and sucker fish are buddies !


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Someones got a fan lol



Just a tad lmao!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If not me, one of the others members would have got it. I keep 2 (maybe 3) in a 20 gallon tank with no problems. Took a cpl of monthe to get them to come out from the driftwood. I had bought 3 but have only seen 2 at a time in the last cpl of months. The third one could still be in there.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I hoped I hadn't freaked him out. I NEVER see him until the morning because the lights have been off. Otherwise I think he's dead when he's just inside my rock and I end up moving it just to make sure he isn't dead and boosting up my ammonia and etc. He's cute but I should probably have gotten someone else 4 him.


----------

